# truck for sale



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

1992 Chevy Full Size Short Bed with Leer Fiberglass Cover painted to match truck(new hinges,struts and lock installed last year).Sliding Tinted Rear Window,Power Locks and Windows (tinted),Tilt Steering,Class IV Hitch.350,Auto,AC.Very Well Maintained,Oil changed every 3000 miles,Trans fluid and filter changed every 30,000,differential fluid changed every 30,000.Great Condition.$5000 740-335-2173 ask or Allen.

Its painted Teal(custom color I have the paint code if you need it)The pictures came out blue for some reason.The truck is accually greenish.


----------

